# Visa Question



## DoctorJack (May 11, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> Obtain the Non-quota 13a Immigrant Visa before entry into the Philippines, it takes less than 2 months and is very easy and won't cost more than $200 US dollars. I don't recommend doing the Visa here it's gonna be a costly endeavor full of trips and roller coaster rides.


Pardon me if this is a dumb question, BUT I plan (maybe) to move to Baguio later this 2015. I am an American living now 11 years as expat in Thailand on Retirement Visa. 

Would I go to the Philippines Embassy or Consulate in Bangkok to obtain this 13a visa?

How far in advance of my departure date here to move to Philippines should I make that application?

THANK YOU for your time to reply!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I am joining with DoctorJack here and asking the same question with a small twist, (and pardon me also if this is another dumb question). As most of you here already know, I am married to a Filipina and living here permanently. Is the 13A Immigrant Visa my best option for staying here permanently? Or are there other options and where do I start. It is time I get my Visa in order so I don't have to keep renewing my 6 month Tourist Visa over and over again...

By the way DoctorJack, welcome to the Forum...we were neighbors...I am from Chattanooga, Tennessee, about an hour north of Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate*



DoctorJack said:


> Pardon me if this is a dumb question, BUT I plan (maybe) to move to Baguio later this 2015. I am an American living now 11 years as expat in Thailand on Retirement Visa.
> 
> Would I go to the Philippines Embassy or Consulate in Bangkok to obtain this 13a visa?
> 
> ...


Tough question to answer but I'll do my best but the bottom line is it could be faster if done stateside but if you have no plans to go back then here's your other options. :fingerscrossed:

Philippine Consulate is your first start but I'm not so familiar with the one in Thailand and it's location to you, so it all comes down to what's easier for you, traveling back and forth in Thailand or back and forth when your in the Philippines, Bureau of Immigration office is in Manila. Main thing is that you have all your paperwork in order and all certified original copies, since you won't be traveling back to the states, then it could take longer if applied for in the Philippines because you'll be missing your "Police record print out" (depends on the requirements needed if done in Thailand) so after living in the Philippines for 6 months you'll end up getting an NBI Clearance. 

Here's the link for the form to use if applied for in the Philippines. the first year is known as a probationary but if done in the states it won't be a probationary and also you won't need to an NBI Clearance, unsure of steps if completed in Thailand.

Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage

I completed my Non-Quota Immigrant Visa 13a stateside and it took me two months, I had several questions and had to call them or email on more than one occasion before I had my package all set for them to review, the exact forms and instructions that I used are below, keep in mind the form has headers for the Philippine Consulate in Chicago so you'll need to get the most updated forms.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf

So depending on where you want to apply for your 13a either the Philippine Consulate in Thailand or if done here the short cut posted above and if you decide to travel back to the states here's a short cut for a Philippine Consulate finder map by state.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Non-Quota 13a Visa*



Cebu Citizen said:


> I am joining with DoctorJack here and asking the same question with a small twist, (and pardon me also if this is another dumb question). As most of you here already know, I am married to a Filipina and living here permanently. Is the 13A Immigrant Visa my best option for staying here permanently? Or are there other options and where do I start. It is time I get my Visa in order so I don't have to keep renewing my 6 month Tourist Visa over and over again...


Cebu Citizen, it doesn't sound like your traveling back to the states for any length of time? So your best option is to get it done here, (Non-Quota 13a Visa), plus it sounds like you live in Manila, even better.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I am joining with DoctorJack here and asking the same question with a small twist, (and pardon me also if this is another dumb question). As most of you here already know, I am married to a Filipina and living here permanently. Is the 13A Immigrant Visa my best option for staying here permanently? Or are there other options and where do I start. It is time I get my Visa in order so I don't have to keep renewing my 6 month Tourist Visa over and over again...
> 
> By the way DoctorJack, welcome to the Forum...we were neighbors...I am from Chattanooga, Tennessee, about an hour north of Atlanta, Georgia.


When you come in the country with your wife, your passport gets a Balikbayan stamp - good for 1 year. No fees. This is not a visa but a "perk" given to returning Filipinos and their families. It allows you to stay for a year. We are on our third year. We have left the country before the Balikbayan stamp expired. My husband has yet to apply for the 13a visa.
Rather than pay immigration for visa extension, our friends went for a get-a-away to Malaysia. 
Going for a holiday is more fun than going for an extension.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

esv1226 said:


> When you come in the country with your wife, your passport gets a Balikbayan stamp - good for 1 year. No fees. This is not a visa but a "perk" given to returning Filipinos and their families. It allows you to stay for a year. We are on our third year. We have left the country before the Balikbayan stamp expired. My husband has yet to apply for the 13a visa.
> Rather than pay immigration for visa extension, our friends went for a get-a-away to Malaysia.
> Going for a holiday is more fun than going for an extension.


FULLY AGREE! This is the same reasoning I have for going the "Balikbayan route" and at this point I have not found any good enough reason to change. I started the SRRV process awhile back, but abandoned after comparing to staying Balikbayan. 

Fred


----------



## DoctorJack (May 11, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> Tough question to answer but I'll do my best but the bottom line is it could be faster if done stateside but if you have no plans to go back then here's your other options. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Philippine Consulate is your first start but I'm not so familiar with the one in Thailand and it's location to you, so it all comes down to what's easier for you, traveling back and forth in Thailand or back and forth when your in the Philippines, Bureau of Immigration office is in Manila. Main thing is that you have all your paperwork in order and all certified original copies, since you won't be traveling back to the states, then it could take longer if applied for in the Philippines because you'll be missing your "Police record print out" (depends on the requirements needed if done in Thailand) so after living in the Philippines for 6 months you'll end up getting an NBI Clearance.
> 
> ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Doctor Jack* ... do you have some more questions?


----------



## DoctorJack (May 11, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> *Doctor Jack* ... do you have some more questions?


I guess I left the question part off - or deleted it when I was deleting all the links so I could make the post.

What I was looking for is a link to the Philippines statutes and regulations pertaining to immigration. paper-work With this I may be able to figure out the best avenue for me to take. 

I have lived in Thailand now for 11 years - the last 8 on a "Retirement Visa." This is renewed annually, with similar bank deposit requirements -EXCEPT for Americans. That is not "the law." It is for 2 reasons: the King was born in the U.S. (his father the then King - a student at Harvard - made sure of that) The other "unwritten" reason for special treatment is that the U.S. military "takes care of" Thailand. I never had to give "proof" with bank books, etc. 

All I need to do is go to the American Embassy in Bangkok every year and obtain a "Letter of Verification" of income. To get that, I just write my outside income on an application, pay $100 and get the letter - it satisfies Thai Immigration every year. I then have to report my address ever 90 days - now done online. So, the whole process is VERY simple. I was hoping for something similar in PI.

What I need to get now is the actual list of docs that are required by PI government for me to stay in the country long-term. If I could just do those 6 months in-and-out perpetually, that would be great. But I seem to have read somewhere you can only do that2 or 3 times??

If I need some kind of police non-criminal verification, could I get that here from the Thai police? Never even had a speeding ticket here.

ANY light you can shed on my situation will be GREATLY appreciated. That weather in Baguio is drawing me like a strong magnet! Sounds identical to San Jose, Costa Rica where I lived 5 years - no AC, no heat, just nice all year!

MANY THANKS to the very helpful members of this great forum!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tourist Visa Philippines*



DoctorJack said:


> I guess I left the question part off - or deleted it when I was deleting all the links so I could make the post.
> 
> What I was looking for is a link to the Philippines statutes and regulations pertaining to immigration. paper-work With this I may be able to figure out the best avenue for me to take.
> 
> ...


US Veterans are given a chance at a retirement option here, I'm not sure if your a Vet?

-Here's a link for the Philippine Bureau of Immigration but I hope you get more response, I think what most Tourist do here is extend their Visa's through a travel agency. Temporary Visitor's Visa

-Police Clearance question. Not sure how to answer your question because your living in Thailand as a long stay tourist, I guess that's a question you'd pose to the Philippine Consulate in Thailand.

-After living in the Philippines for 6 months you could get what's called an National Bureau of Investigation or NBI clearance. I've never done this but I found a website with instructions. 

NBI Clearance | How to Apply for NBI Clearance Online - NBI Clearance

The actual online spot.

NBI Clearance

You'll need an ACR card in order to open up a dollar account, if not you'll be stuck using your credit cards or writing checks, the money changer will charge from 2-6 peso's off every dollar so depressing loses and a good reason to open up a dollar account ASAP.

Here's a track form one of the expats from this board posted of his costs in country, Tourist Visa extensions.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...d1391748005-tourist-visa-costs-visa-costs.jpg


----------



## DoctorJack (May 11, 2015)

THANKS AGAIN mcalleyboy for your excellent information. I'm going to contact PI Embassy in Bangkok with some questions.

Here in Thailand I never had need for a bank account. I get paid by clients with Paypal and have a Paypal Mastercard debit card and can access my money at any ATM in the world.. I am assuming also throughout the Philippines. My monthly U.S. Social Security is deposited in my U.S. Bank and I can access that money with their Mastercard debit card everywhere I've been in the world - again assuming PI also. Your thoughts on whether I can continue doing it that way there will be appreciated.

Again, BIG THANKS for all your help!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Money Access*



DoctorJack said:


> THANKS AGAIN mcalleyboy for your excellent information. I'm going to contact PI Embassy in Bangkok with some questions.
> 
> Here in Thailand I never had need for a bank account. I get paid by clients with Paypal and have a Paypal Mastercard debit card and can access my money at any ATM in the world.. I am assuming also throughout the Philippines. My monthly U.S. Social Security is deposited in my U.S. Bank and I can access that money with their Mastercard debit card everywhere I've been in the world - again assuming PI also. Your thoughts on whether I can continue doing it that way there will be appreciated.
> 
> Again, BIG THANKS for all your help!!


Sounds like you'll be doing alright here.


----------

